# Throwdown: Filson v. Barbour



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

If I knew how, it would have been fun to include a poll. Nevertheless, I am guessing the membership comes down pretty sharply on the Barbour side of things as for as waxed cotton field jackets go. Anyway, given the recent interest in these types of coats, and becuase its been kinda slow around here, I thought it would be interesting to see where others come down, how they reached the decision to get what they did, if they would change it, and how they feel the two companies’ products compare. As for myself, I own a Filson, Foul Weather Jacket, style 1440N.


Generally speaking, I am pretty happy with it. I will say that it is not particularly suited to either extremely wet or extremely cold weather. Perhaps therein lies its charm, as it does well enough in either condition to not be without merit. I have a moleskin vest that zips in, and I will say that I find it to be utterly useless. It doesn’t seem to make the jacket any warmer, although it adds considerably to its weight and bulk and makes wearing a sweater underneath all but impossible. I would imagine the wool varieties perform better. Live and learn. 


I have nothing against Barbour, and if I could justify getting a second jacket of this type, I probably would get one. But in terms of pros and cons, Filson gets the nod for shear variety. It seems a year doesn’t pass without their submitting a new oil finish jacket of some kind. By my count, they offer nearly thirty different oil or dry finish cotton jackets or coats. Nevertheless, I think their product line is strangely lacking in the number of coats that will fit completely over a blazer or sport jacket without it showing. 



I like the collar on Filson jackets better than Barbour. I like to turn mine up in bad weather. The Barbour collar just seems a little too unconstructed and almost clownish to me. Generally speaking, I like the look and function of the Filson pockets better. The single thing that really sets Barbour apart for me is the Tartan lining. If there was one thing I could get Filson to change it would be the quality of their lining which really isn’t a big step up from sack cloth. They also offer far too many unlined jackets. I realize that most of these are legacy jackets that date back to near the turn of the previous century. Nevertheless. 


I would also fault Filson for what I consider one particular styling miscue. I am really thinking of the pocket flap that doubles as a handwarmer patch pocket. I think their garments would have a much cleaner look if they kept these things separate and used a slash pocket, ala the 1441. Unfortunately, the innovation appears on a number of jackets/coats. 


So what are your thoughts?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I looked at Barbour and Filson and decided to get the Filson. I liked them both just fine, the Filson seemed like a better value and it's made in the U.S.A.

Mine is the Cover Cloth Weekender, have had no regrets so far.


----------



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

It has been my experience that you need to account for shrinkage with the Filson cotton garments. Their cotton is of very high quality but is in its virgin state when wax-treated (as bolt fabric and not as a completed garment). One good soaking in the rain with a room-temperature drying afterward and the sleeves will be an inch shorter. At least Filson will let you spec these changes.

I love their wool products though.

Just my experience.

M


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Far from coming down on either side, I have already purchased the Barbour and have my sites set on a Filson by this time next year. Two generally unimpeachable companies in my book!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have the Filson Cover Cloth Weekender and love it. I chose it over the Barbour because I could get it at Landry's, it's made in the U.S., and it fits me better than the Beaufort. The Beaufort has very short sleeves and I never felt comfortable in any size. I too find the Filson collar to be better proportioned and made of better material. The only thing the Barbour has that I would want is the tartan lining. At the end of the day, I think you are paying a $150 premium for that tartan lining and the word "Barbour" printed on the label.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> I have the Filson Cover Cloth Weekender and love it. I chose it over the Barbour because I could get it at Landry's, it's made in the U.S., and it fits me better than the Beaufort.


Upon your earlier recommendation, I visited Stan as well and purchased the Filson. Excellent experience and I love the Filson. I've worn it quite a bit in the weather we've been having lately.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

I think it depends a lot on style. I love Filson woolen garments. I own the Cruiser and the Heavy Weight Wool Jacket Liner which I wear under my Barbour Northumbria in late fall and early spring. I also wear the Mackinaw Field Pant with my Barbour Northumbria. I own the Filson Single Tin Cloth Pants which are almost indestructible. The Filson Tin finish is quite stiff at first and doesn't come into its own until it has seen at least 10 years of service. The Tin coats have more of a western styling while Barbour product has a certain British refinement to it. To consider one better or worse is nothing more than a Pepsi Challenge. They are both high quality garments and deserve to be mixed and matched in your wardrobe.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Filson makes an outstanding waxed cotton jacket, well-designed and easily the equal of Barbour in terms of quality and utility. But I wear Barbour waxed cotton jackets exclusively. Why? Better fit. Size 46 has exactly the right sleeve and body lengths, and it accommodates a sweater and a liner (or a sweater and a lightweight polyester vest) with exactly the right amount of trunk room left over.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I own a now discontinued Filson Tin Cloth upland hunting jacket (and a tin cloth hunting vest) and 4 Barbours (2 Moorlands, 1 Beaufort, 1 Gamefair). The Filson is not lined and is much more rustic/hardy than the Barbours. The Filson is 10 years old and will still stand up in a corner - I would trust it MUCH more as being thornproof and even barbed wire proof than a Barbour. That being said, I wear my Barbours more as they are more comfortable (less stiff), more stylish, and with the cotton lining, a bit more practical. They seem equal in water repellancy which, as one would expect, is largely correlated with the amount of maintenance and re-waxing done on them.

The Barbours are much more carefully constructed with smaller stitching, narrower welted seems, lined pockets, etc. My Filson is stitched like a Levi's trucker jacket - practical, not fancy and certainly not refined in any way - it's relatively primitive.

For me, they serve completely different functions - none of which are related to hunting for which, IMHO, they are all terribly ill-suited unless you're standing around at a driven shoot, which is NOT the norm in the USA. If I could only have one for my day to day suburban life, I'd keep the Barbour without a doubt.


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

Not a big fan of waxed cotton myself. Love the Beretta cotton/nylon blend Gore-tex Gun Six Jacket (https://www.berettausa.com/products/gun-6-jacket/ ): fantastic natural feeling fabric and superb Italian tailoring that makes both the Barbour and the Filson seem like they were made by an 8-grade home-ec class in comparison.

The Beretta, like the others, is more of a street coat than modern field wear due to the weight, and then a fall till early spring garment. Runs slightly small and the zippers are not the greatest, both being attributes of European garments IME.

Expensive, yes, but worth it IMO (especially when I scored one from a dealer's overstock on Ebay for about $200 in 2006 ; scored a Barbour on Ebay at the same time but like the Gun Six so much that I never wear the Barbour.)

Oh yes, and you won't see the Beretta coming and going.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I own three Filson's (dry tin cloth packer, and shelter cloth and tin cloth outfitters) and a Beaufort. The Filson's get the nod for outdoor work and activity, while the Barbour is best for city wear. This is partly due to the Beaufort's liner, which is just right for wearing over a sportcoat or sweater. I have the heavy duty wool liner for the Filson's which is a bit restrictive with a sportcoat.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

That Beretta is nice. I have always liked their stuff. Its on sale too.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Mazama said:


> Not a big fan of waxed cotton myself. Love the Beretta cotton/nylon blend Gore-tex Gun Six Jacket


I'm exactly the opposite - unless it's actually for serious outdoor wear, I could never bring myself to wear nylon, gore-tex, or other man-made fibers for street wear.


----------

